# silver cell question



## Bobby Walker (Jan 2, 2022)

can a silver cell be used to refine silver contacts? I mean without bringing them to above 90% pure?


----------



## nickvc (Jan 2, 2022)

The short answer is yes it can ….
But the electrolyte will foul fairly quickly as the base metal presumably copper will become too large of a percentage and co deposit .
You could use the contacts to make your electrolyte if it is only copper as the contaminant as a little copper helps with making a better silver disposition.


----------



## Bobby Walker (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you


----------

